# Porsche Club GB Concours Day - Harewood House - Leeds



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Gonna go down to this on Sunday - not sure if any of you Weissach fans are interested - naff all to get in and the weather is supposed to be boiling - and only 5 mins drive from my flat 

Should be some nice metal there

http://www.harewood.org/cgi/events/events.cgi?t=template.htm&a=9


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...nah bit far for me to go to look at more Porkers with one of me own but have a scorcher!

Only 2 trips I'm making this year... off to the Ring again and slot in a factory tour and a visit to the Porsche Museum this time, oh and the Goodwood FOS weekend, looks great, never done it and seems the place to be to see all the best metal new and old...

D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...nah bit far for me to go to look at more Porkers with one of me own but have a scorcher!
> 
> Only 2 trips I'm making this year... off to the Ring again and slot in a factory tour and a visit to the Porsche Museum this time, oh and the Goodwood Revival weekend, looks great, never done it and seems the place to be to see all the best metal new and old...
> 
> D


Yeah fair enough - I wouldn't be travelling hundreds of miles to see it but as it's on my doorstep might as well 

Goodwood Revival - is that the FOS?

Could be tempted


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jam said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...nah bit far for me to go to look at more Porkers with one of me own but have a scorcher!
> ...


...yeh that's the one! Every year I see bits n bobs of it on the TV and keep saying I should go, this is the year!

Here ya go:
http://www.goodwood.co.uk/fos/

D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Me and the gf were seriously considering it - we rang round to find some hotels nearby but were really struggling to get anywhere without having to drive miles - still v interested in going so might look into it again thanks for the reminder mate!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Might see you there James. Depends on what the mrs and litluns got in store for me.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

[email protected], forgot all about this. Done me back in anyway!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Was a cracking day out and boiling hot - you missed a treat mate! Some serious metal on display

Unfortunately now I am in the market for some 20" Techart Formula wheels, some Techart skirts and a Techart front splitter so could have been an expensive day out in the long run

The concours winner was an oldish chap in a panama hat with a supercharged 996 4S with 997 GT3 wheels - awesome

Just ordered some all red back lights too which should be here tomorrow - pics to follow


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jam said:


> Was a cracking day out and boiling hot - you missed a treat mate! Some serious metal on display
> 
> Unfortunately now I am in the market for some 20" Techart Formula wheels, some Techart skirts and a Techart front splitter so could have been an expensive day out in the long run
> 
> ...


[email protected] Sounds like a good event even if your down to be skint pretty soon.  Aparently there were a number of GT3's Rs's in the car park which I'd love to have seen on their own. 

I'm interested in the all red back lights you mention and would be interested in seeing your pics once you have them. 

Might treat myself to something having now read your post, maybe the short shifter or even something none essential like a Chiropractor for instance, as my back is agony.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jam said:


> Was a cracking day out and boiling hot - you missed a treat mate! Some serious metal on display
> 
> Unfortunately now I am in the market for some 20" Techart Formula wheels, some Techart skirts and a Techart front splitter so could have been an expensive day out in the long run
> 
> ...


Look forward to the pics


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...yeh I'd be interested in seeing the difference too! Any pics of the day you'd like to share?

ResB, the short shifter's a must on these cars for a more direct drive IMHO, cheapest upgrade with the most benefit me thinks 

D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...yeh I'd be interested in seeing the difference too! Any pics of the day you'd like to share?
> 
> ResB, the short shifter's a must on these cars for a more direct drive IMHO, cheapest upgrade with the most benefit me thinks
> 
> D


Only got one pic on my phone - nice 997 C2S with Techart splitter, wheels and skirts - looked amazing and is making me want to kit mine out - just in the process of getting some prices together

Soz for the crap pic - my mate has the other pics on his cam


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> ResB, the short shifter's a must on these cars for a more direct drive IMHO, cheapest upgrade with the most benefit me thinks
> 
> D


Emm, kind of tempted and just might do it. 8). How are you finding engaging 1st and 2nd when the car is cold and when she's warmed up, as a few have mentioned they have had issues (when cold). Not that that is a major problem you understand. :roll:

[edit]

Changed my Avatar. Us 997 folks gotta stick together.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ResB said:


> Changed my Avatar. Us 997 folks gotta stick together.


Good work mate


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ResB said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ResB, the short shifter's a must on these cars for a more direct drive IMHO, cheapest upgrade with the most benefit me thinks
> ...


...exactly why I changed my avatar too, nice job!

Funny thing is that the short shift in my 911 seems alot 'looser' than the one in my old CaymanS for some reason and seems a little prone to very slight notchness when cold for say the 1st few minutes. The part no.'s are apparently the same for both so have no idea why they'd feel slightly different. It's no 'issue' to me and I find it hard why anyone would think so unless they're always 'driving miss daisy' so they're in the wrong car to start with :lol:

The main benefit I find is just the directness of gear change over the standard set up, yeh the throw is shorter which helps but the mechanics are just more precise and the harder you abuse it the better it seems to get... GO FOR IT!!

Not met 1 person who's ever regretted it, transforms the Porsche range for me, well at least until their PDK box turns up and even that would have to be pretty spectacular to pull me into auto mode again!

D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...exactly why I changed my avatar too, nice job!


I seem to have started a trend with that little graphic


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jam said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...exactly why I changed my avatar too, nice job!
> ...


...oh yeh, it's perfect! If we get all the other Porker owners on here to change over we could be seen as a small cult within the TT Forum! (I said 'cult' ok!! :lol: )

D


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


That's it. Convinced I need it.  Lets make a phone call.


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Avatar changed !


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ResB said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


...cool, if you don't get on with it I'll buy it from you at cost that's how convinced I am!

D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ttim said:


> Avatar changed !


...good call, we're on a roll!!

D


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


I'm convinced.  Might be getting it fitted on Thursday evening as I think it's only a 2 hour job. If you have to under the car I'll have to wait until Saturday I think.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ResB said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


...no under the car jiggery pokery, just the centre console needs to come out. Let me know how you get on fella.

D


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

James,

Did a PS on the rear lights. I just needed to see what it looked like. How much is it costing you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi mate - you have PM - Â£160 per light though if you can't be arsed to read it - should get some discount though

Pics to follow this afternoon when fitted


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jam said:


> Hi mate - you have PM - Â£160 per light though if you can't be arsed to read it - should get some discount though
> 
> Pics to follow this afternoon when fitted


I'm pretty interested in this one too, never really disliked the std versions but all red could be cool...saw them in the Techequipment catalogue and wondered what they'd look like in the real world as I've never seen them fitted to any 911...

D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

You can find them here guys:

http://www.porsche.com/uk/accessori...eheckleuchte-911-997-exteriuer&hideintro=true

Also another pic with them on:










As an aside my mate did some shots of my car the other week for a strasse advert that is now on the back of the Porsche post.

Started out with the shot shown in my sig pic and ended up with this after working his (exceptional!) photoshop magic - so my car is famous  Meteor Grey 997 S in a meteor shower 

Getting it blown up on canvas for my new house's kitchen when I move in in July










Any of you lot got spacers? I'm gonna enquire this lunchtime at Strasse - fancy bulking the back end out a little 8)

Res - how do you get your zorst so shiny - what do you use on it?

Think that's one of my longest posts ever! :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...got the Porsche 5mm spacers front and rear on mine, just makes the 911 sit better and wheels become more flush with the bodywork, it 'seems' to corner slightly better too but that's probably just in my mind as 10mm incresed track front and rear is harldy going to make any difference!

D


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jam said:


> Res - how do you get your zorst so shiny - what do you use on it?


James,

Replied to the PM. If you can be bothered to send one then I'm certainly going to have the decency to reply. 

I use Autosol, on the tips. It is IMO without question the best chrome cleaner out there.  Don't forget I have the Sports exhaust which has a better finish to the tips anyway.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ResB said:


> Don't forget I have the Sports exhaust which has a better finish to the tips anyway.


Me too  I'll get some ordered - thanks mate. Pics to follow this afternooon when it stops pissing it down here!!


----------

